# [EBAY] PS3 60Gb Mega Paket / DSLR Olympus E-520 Mega Paket



## Snake999888 (20. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute,
ich wollte mich mal informieren, was die community schätzt, was ich für folgendes Paket so bekommen könnte:
Über konstruktive Vorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen und wenn mir euer Angebot gefällt, sofern Ihr Interesse besitzt, verkaufe ich das Paket vllt auch direkt.


*Angebot:*

*Hardware:*
1x Sony PlayStation 3 60GB Version (PS1 und PS2 Spiele werden abgespielt) mit OVP
2x original Sony PS3 Controller
4x Wireless Buzzer
1x Sony Eye Cam
*
Software:*
Buzz! Quiz TV
The Eye of Judgement (mit sämtlichem Zubehör und cam, siehe oben)
Assassin´s Creed
Genji Days of the Blade
Little Big Planet
Eyepet
Grand Theft Auto IV
Siren Blood Curse
Motorstorm
*[indizierter Titel]
[indizierter Titel]*

*Sofern jemand an einem Kauf interessiert ist, würde ich es bei Amazon oder ähnlicher Seite anbieten, da ich hier auf Grund der indizierten Titel NICHT verkaufen werde. weiterhin ist so noch eine Sicherheit für beide Seiten gegeben.*

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Preisermittlung] PS3 60Gb Mega Paket*

Ich würd da mal bei ebay schauen, was die Sachen einzeln bringen.  Als Paket is das immer so ne Sache - da muss man ja einen finden, der wirklich alles davon eh gerne haben möchte. Normalerweise sind aber eher Leute dabei, die 2-3 der Dinge wirlkich brauchen können, und für den Rest legen die dann rein gedanklich nix mehr drauf bei ihrem Gebot...


----------



## Snake999888 (20. Juli 2010)

Snake999888 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich wollte mich mal informieren, was die community schätzt, was ich für folgendes Paket so bekommen könnte:
> Über konstruktive Vorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen und wenn mir euer Angebot gefällt, sofern Ihr Interesse besitzt, verkaufe ich das Paket vllt auch direkt.
> 
> ...


So, ich habe das Paket jetzt bei Ebay eingestellt.... mal schauen was es gibt. 
Weiterhin habe ich noch eine DSLR von Olympus im Angebot und zwar eine Olympus E-520 mit 2 Akkus 2 Objektiven 2 Speicherkarten und Tasche.

PS3:
cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll

Kamera:
cgi.ebay.de/Olympus-E-520-Digitalkamera-14-42mm-40-150mm-O-/220639680777


Viel Spaß beim schauen und bieten.


----------

